# 13" Notebook mit Top Verarbeitung



## zøtac (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi PCGHler

Da ich im Notebook Raum immernoch recht unwissend bin, und mit dem Gedanken Spiele meinen PC gegen ein kleines Notebook zu tauschen, bitt ich auch mal um Hilfe! 
Und zwar soll as Notebook meinen PC ersetzten, die Anforderungen sind nicht sonderlich hoch da ich zum Spielen komplett auf die Konsole umgestiegen bin. Folgende Kriterien hätt ich vorerst:


Top Qualität & Verarbeitung, sollte auch ein ziemlich hochwertiges Gehäuse haben
Wlan natürlich
Das Display sollte schon Matt sein, Spiegelnd wär jetzt aber kein K.O. Kriterium
Sollte immer schön leise und kühl bleiben
Die Leistungsanforderungen sind nicht sonderlich hoch, wird hauptsächlich für kleinere Bildbearbeitungen, zum Surfen und für Musik / Videos anhören/schauen benutzt
Das Notebook *muss* einen HDMI Ausgang haben da es wenn es auf dem Schreibtisch ist an einen Monitor angeschlossen wird (Full HD)
Es sollte auch ziemlich Robust sein
Sollte den preislichen Rahmen von ~700€ ungern überschreiten
Und es sollte auch einigermaßen schick aussehen, wird mich immerhin Mindestens ~3 Jahre begleiten^^
Ein MacBook wäre natürlich eine Überlegung wert, da es vorallemdie Qualitäts-Kriterien erfüllen würde (nicht vom Avatar verwirren lassen^^) aber ist halt mit 900€ mindestens schon nen ganzes stück über meinem angesetzten preis. 
Aber Lenovo IBM Thinkpads sollen ja recht Robust und Hochwertig sein, würdest ihr zu so einem Raten? 

Danke schonmal für Antworten, Grüße


----------



## ThePlayer (25. Oktober 2010)

Habe schon mit einem Acer, Gericom und Sony Notebook gearbeitet.
Sony ist nach meiner Meinung sehr zu empfehlen.
Nichts klappert und bleibt immer schön cool, ausgegangen vom Sony FZ11Z.


----------



## p00nage (25. Oktober 2010)

also als ich den ersten Punkt gelesen hab auch sofort an mac gedacht, aber erstens ist es ja zu teuer und 2. auch erst matten bildschirm ab 15" und des kommt dann viel teurer, wenn du nen hochwertiges gehäuse willst würde ich nicht auf plastik setzen, aber ich weis nicht ob es für 700€ schon sowas gibt


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Oktober 2010)

Gegen ein Thinkpad X301 würde nicht viel sprechen kostet eben nur mal doppelt so viel wie es dein Budget ermöglicht, in dieser Preisklasse kannst du dich von hochwertig verabschieden, einzigste möglichkeit wäre das MAc book pro 13, hat aber ein galre Display und ist immer noch über dem Budget, wäre aber deine nächst beste Alternative.


----------



## rabe08 (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Dells sind seit Einführung der E-Serie wirklich zu empfehlen. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist deutlich besser geworden, die Deckelscharniere haben sie bei IBM/Lenovo abgekupfert (ist das beste, was sie machen konnten) und die Materialien fühlen sich auch gut an. Ich würde da mal schauen.


----------



## Caspar (25. Oktober 2010)

Weil die Empfehlung schon kam, hier der Link:
Vostro*3300 Notebook*?*Produktdetails | Dell Deutschland
Die Vostro-Serie macht sich im allgemeinen sehr gut. Hier noch ein Test:
Dell Vostro 3300 im Kurz-Test - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Mein Favorit wäre wohl so etwas:
http://www1.euro.dell.com/de/de/unt...aspx?refid=vostro-v13&s=bsd&cs=debsdt1&~ck=mn
Hier der entsprechende Test:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Dell-Vostro-V13-Notebook.24726.0.html


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2010)

Hab ein Thinkpad X201 und bin sehr zufireden. (Ist aber ein 12")


----------



## Superwip (25. Oktober 2010)

(Ist aber ein 12")...

Und sprengt mit 1000€+ den Preisrahmen ebenfalls deutlich...

Ich schlage hiermit mal ein HP ProBook 5320 vor, etwa dieses:

HP ProBook 4320s, Core i5-430M 2.26GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (WD896EA) | Geizhals.at EU

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/at/d..._at/de/smb/psg/psc404redirect-ot-xx-xx-/chev/


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (25. Oktober 2010)

bin seit knapp ner woche mit einem lenovo thinkpad edge 13 unterwegs.
ist hat zawr nicht wie die konventionellen thinkpads ein magnesiumverstärktes gehäuse, aber es ist trotzdem recht robust, bis auf den glossy displaydeckel...der ist bie mir jetzt schwarz. sonst in rot und matt schwarz.
scharniere sind wirklich gut. halten das display da wo es sein soll. die tastatur ist auch nicht mehr ibm typisch sondern hat nun die chiclet form angenommen. darauf lässt sihc trotz allem sehr gut schreiben.auch nach 5 std mit akku unterwegs läuft er rund und flott. auch der kühler ist im normalen bereich warm. er wurde bis jetzt nie heiß. auch im mobilen gebrauch werden alle sachen flüssig dargestellt.
rundum bin ich sehr zufrieden damit

meine konfiguration von cyberport:
i3 380um mit 1,33 ghz dual core
4gb ram
320gb festplatte
16:9 display mit 1376x768
....

hier der link:
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 NV122GE - 4 GB RAM


----------



## zøtac (26. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dank euch für die Hilfreichen Antworten 
3 Geräte sind bei mir im recall^^
Und zwar das HP ProBook 4320s was jedoch hier mit gut 850€ zu buche schlagen würde. 
Preislich wäre das Voostro 3300 Top, ab 620€ zu haben.
Auch eine Runde weiter ist überraschend das MacBook Pro 13,3" in Minimal-config. Würde jedoch beachtliche 1040€ kosten, und ich stell mir seit gestern Abend die Frage ob es sich wirklich lohnt so viel in einen 13-zöller zu Investieren, Optisch und Qualitativ natürlich die #1, und auch OS X wäre Interressant.


----------



## Freak2011 (26. Oktober 2010)

Apple ist ganz ok vonner software her, aber so an sich, naaaja ^^  das HP Probook ist interessant, ansonsten gibts da aber auch noch die neuen HP Elite books mit ATI HD5650-5850 glaube ^^ musste mal nach googlen, Lenovo Books sind in der Form einsame spitze, beste verarbeitung aber teuer wie ôtze ^^ und Dell ist gut weil man es frei konfigurieren kann, schwierig schwierig was dir nun am ´liebsten ist und dir am ehesten zu spricht musst du entscheiden


----------



## zøtac (26. Oktober 2010)

Jo, das HP ProBook ist atm mein Favorit....
Nur beim Apple, "Gehäuse aus einem Stück Aluminium", das kann ja dann schon fast nimmer schlecht verarbeitet sein da es nur 1 Stück ist 
Nur da seh ich auch das Problem, hab eben den Laptop meiner Eltern wieder zam geschraubt, das PowerBoard war kaputt. Für mich ist das Reparieren außerhalb der Garantiezeit kein Problem nur das Macbook bekommt man ja nur schwer auf^^
An der Grafikkarte kann man ruhig sparen, bin wie gesagt zum Spielen komplett auf die Konsole umgestiegen.


----------



## p00nage (26. Oktober 2010)

ne des bekommst auch leicht auf weil der deckel hinten auch verschraubt ist  kannst ja auch Festplatte / Arbeitsspeicher wechseln ohne garantie zu verlieren. Ich hab mir auch gleich ne SSD eingebaut


----------



## Caspar (26. Oktober 2010)

Meine Meinung noch mal... der Superwip hat wie immer den besten Vorschlag abgegeben. ^^ Das Teil hat eine Menge Leistung fürs Geld und die Verarbeitung ist auf sehr hohem Niveau angesiedelt.


----------



## midnight (26. Oktober 2010)

Nen Macbook ist schon reichlich hochwertig. Klar kostet das Pro gut und gern 1000 Euro, aber es leistet auch ne Menge. HDMI kannst du haben, über einen DP->HDMI-Adapter. Die neuste MBP-Generation kann darüber auch Sound übertragen, Kostenpunkt etwa 15 Euro.


----------



## Superwip (26. Oktober 2010)

Das MacBook (Pro) hat im wesentlichen zwei meiner Meinung nach durchaus gravierende Nachteile...

1) Spiegelndes Display

2) Treiberprobleme unter Windows- beim MacBook Pro funktioniert angeblich die Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht, allgemein sinkt die Akkulaufzeit aufgrund nicht funktionierender Stromsparmechanismen auf ~ die Hälfte des Werts unter Mac OS (vor allem im idle)

dazu kommt natürlich noch der saftige Aufpreis


----------



## Jakob (26. Oktober 2010)

Nicht vergessen bei DELL kommen noch mal 19% + Versandkosten dazu. Die Preise sind zzgl. Mehrwertsteuer und Versandkosten.


----------



## p00nage (26. Oktober 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das MacBook (Pro) hat im wesentlichen zwei meiner Meinung nach durchaus gravierende Nachteile...
> 
> 1) Spiegelndes Display
> 
> ...



Aber jedes spiegelnde Display ist nicht gleich, ich hab den vergleich zu nem sony, dell und toschiba und trotz das alle spiegelnde displays haben ist das macbook das einzige wo ich auch in der sonne mit arbeiten kann, kommt auf die max helligkeit an , wenn man nen schlechtes mattes hat sieht man bei sonneneinstrahlung genau so wenig wie auf nem spiegelnden


----------



## Marauder (26. Oktober 2010)

Guck dir doch mal von Lenovo das Thinkpad SL510 an...

z.B. Hier


----------



## Superwip (26. Oktober 2010)

15,6 Zoll...


----------



## Marauder (26. Oktober 2010)

Main-Topic ist "Top-Verarbeitung" und da fällt mir eigentlich immer nur Lenovo ein. ;p


----------



## zøtac (27. Oktober 2010)

Marauder schrieb:


> Guck dir doch mal von Lenovo das Thinkpad SL510 an...
> 
> z.B. Hier



15,4" sind mir dann doch zu groß, trotzdem danke 



> 2) Treiberprobleme unter Windows- beim MacBook Pro funktioniert angeblich die Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht, allgemein sinkt die Akkulaufzeit aufgrund nicht funktionierender Stromsparmechanismen auf ~ die Hälfte des Werts unter Mac OS (vor allem im idle)



Auf nem Macbook hat ich auch nicht vor Windows zu benutzen, OS X ist für mich ja eins der Vorteile an nem Mac^^

Die entscheidung ist so schwer  HP ProBook 13" vs MacBook Pro 13"

//Edit:
Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen damit? http://hengedocks.com/index.html
Wäre für mich schon nen Pro-Macbook Argument, da es ~40-50% der Zeit auf meinem Schreibtisch am Bildschirm ist


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (27. Oktober 2010)

was haben denn alle mit ihrem lenovo kram...ich finde die lenovo designs durch die bank entweder gräßlich...schlicht/ aber net edel...und einfallslos...nix besondres...da ändert auch verarbeitung nix......meine meinung


----------



## p00nage (27. Oktober 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> 15,4" sind mir dann doch zu groß, trotzdem danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab leider keine erfahrung damit lieg meistens mitm laptop im bett und sitz net am schreibtisch da hätte ich ja nen desktop  aber sieht interessant aus


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (27. Oktober 2010)

ehm...was alle an lenovos finden? und dass die durchweg hässlich sind?
kennst du function over form?
knall mal versehentlich mit nem macbook gegen ne kante oder so...das gehäuse ist angebeult...
mit nem lenovo passiert dir das nicht so schnell, dass da ne beule reinkommt.
zumidnest bei t-,w-,x- serie (ausgeschlossen x100)
jeder der ein lenovo hat, weiß warum er es gekauft hat und warum er es schätzt


----------



## foin (27. Oktober 2010)

schau mal in der acer timeline serie, die haben auch leistung....

nen macbook pro ist halt sehr teuer, bricht aber alle maßstäbe in sachen verarbeitung...


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2010)

> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen damit? Henge Docks


 
hm... das Teil ist eigentlich keine richtige Dockingstation sondern im wesentlichen nur ein "fetter Stecker für alle relevanten Anschlüsse auf ein mal"

Soetwas kann man im Prinzip auch leicht (zumindestens wenn man keine optischen Ansprüche hat) selbst basteln- für fast jeden Laptop

Und es hat einen wesentlichen Nachteil im Vergleich zu einer normalen Dockingstation: man kann bei Verwendung der Dockingstation den Bildschirm des Notebooks nichtmehr benutzen- der Dualmonitorbetrieb mit internem und externem Monitor kann in vielen Anwendungen doch ein massiver Vorteil sein


Die einzigen aktuellen 13 Zöller mit richtiger Dockingstation von denen ich weiß, das Toshiba Portege R700, das Fujitsu Lifebook T900 und das Sony VAIO VPC-Z13 sind aufgrund ihres hohen Preises kaum eine Alternative auch wenn sie alle dein Anforderungsprofil grundsätzlich voll erfüllen würden

Sowohl eine Größenklasse größer als auch kleiner ist die Auswahl bei deinem Anforderungsprofil, wie du vielleicht schon mitbekommen hast übrigens wesentlich größer- bei 12,1 Zoll gibt es das Thinpad X201 und das HP EliteBook 2540p und 2740p, bei 14,1 Zoll das "klassische" T410 Thinkpad und dessen preiswerteres aber auch etwas weniger hochwertiges Alternativmodell L412 sowie das HP EliteBook 8440p



> nen macbook pro ist halt sehr teuer, bricht aber alle maßstäbe in sachen verarbeitung...


Alle Maßstäbe... so weit würde ich mich mal nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, vor allem die Tastatur könnte besser sein und der interne Akku ist auch ein gewichtiger Nachteil, den ich bei der Verarbeitung anrechnen würde



> schau mal in der acer timeline serie, die haben auch leistung....


Würde ich nicht empfehlen, wenn explizit "Top Verarbeitung" gewünscht wird


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (30. Oktober 2010)

acer ist meines erarchtens keinesfalls bei top verarbeitung einzuordnen.
von sony die z-serie, bei lenovo die konventionellen thinkpads, bei hp die probooks und elitebooks. und apple...naja...nicht alles ist gut, was teuer ist.
das l412 soll schon recht gut sein. es ist auf jedn fall robusterals jedes andere acer, da es ein magnesiumverstärktes gehäuse hat. auf jeden fall einen näheren blick wert


----------



## foin (30. Oktober 2010)

mein dad hat nen toshiba, der is recht gut verarbeitet, auch 13", ist so nen u500. bloß hält der akku nur 4h


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch ein U500 und bin prinzipiell ganz zufrieden damit

Die Tastatur könnte aber besser sein, ein Thinkpad z.B. ist da schon was ganz anderes; der Bildschirm ist der nächste Kritikpunkt, auf den solltest du kaum einen Wert legen, wenn du zum U500 greifen willst, er spiegelt stark, ist nicht besonders hell, kontrastschwach, hat ein wirklich mieses Schwarz und einen ziemlich beschränkten Farbraum

Die Sattellite Serie ist aber auch nicht unbedingt das hochwertigste von Toshiba, die Tecra und die Portege Reihe sowie auch das Libretto W100 gehören schon zum Spitzenfeld, was gute Verarbeitung bei Notebooks betrifft


----------



## zøtac (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir gestern im Expert MacBook und MacBook Pro angeschaut, und bei dem Preis hätt ich wirklich etwas mehr erwartet...
Ich denke es wird ein HP ProBook oder ein Thinkpad


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (30. Oktober 2010)

apple macbooks als spitzen verarbeitung zu beschreiben ist nicht grad optimal. die unibodys glänzen oftmals mit scharfkantigem gehäuse, da diese gefräst sind und nicht immer perfekt sind.
das hp probook 5320 überzeugt mich jedoch sehr. die aluminium bestandteile sind sehr sauber geschnitten und verarbeitet. nicht scharfkantig. auf jedn fall sehr robust.
thinkpads sind auch sehr geil, nur kosten modelle wie das x201 oder x300 viel geld....außerdem ist das x300 schon technishc wieder überholt. sollte man nicht kaufen.
das asus bamboo 13 zoll gefällt mir auc sehr gut. konnte es mir letztens mal bei saturn angucken. wiegt niht viel, display lässt sich so gut wie gar nicht verbiegen, das gehäuse eslbst ist aus bambus und aluminium. meines erachtens besser als macbook verarbeitet.


----------



## The Rock (6. November 2010)

Also ich finde Akkulaufzeit bei einem Notebook unheimlich wichtig. Und da ist Apple ganz weit vorne, trotz guter Hardware und eingebautem Laufwerk.


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (6. November 2010)

aber die preise gehn halt gar net...sowohl bamboo als auch macbook...


----------



## The Rock (6. November 2010)

Ein HP Envy ist auch net billig. Man muss auch sehen, dass die i3 und i5 Prozessoren schneller sind, aber auch mehr Strom verbrauchen letztendlich. Das 13er Pro finde ich zum Beispiel vom Preis her gerade noch in Ordnung, das 15er und 17er sind zu teuer. Allerdings sage ich das nicht nur, weil ich gerade vor meinem neuen 13er MBP sitze.  Btw. das "Glare" Display finde ich garnicht so schlimm. Da habe ich schon schlimmere Spiegeldisplays gesehen.


----------



## Superwip (6. November 2010)

The Rock schrieb:


> Also ich finde Akkulaufzeit bei einem Notebook unheimlich wichtig. Und da ist Apple ganz weit vorne, trotz guter Hardware und eingebautem Laufwerk.


 
Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass Apple bei der Akkulaufzeit wirklich führend ist; Apple ist gut aber nicht top und der fest eingebaute Akku hat den gravierenden Nachteil, dass man ihn nicht bei Bedarf, wenn man wirklich auf extreme Laufzeit angewiesen ist, durch einen Zweitakku ersetzen kann

*Apple MacBook Pro 13:*
Core 2 Duo 28W TDP CPU; konkret: 2,53GHz P8700 (maximal via Tuning P9600 2.666GHz)
GeForce 320M Shared Memory onboard
Akkulaufzeit Idle: knapp 8 Stunden
Akkulaufzeit Surven via W-LAN: 5:50
Akkulaufzeit DVD: 4 Stunden
Unter Windows oder einem anderen nicht-Mac OS bricht die Akkulaufzeit im Idle aufgrund mangelhafter Treiber auf ~ die Hälfte ein, die worst case Laufzeit unter 3D Last ist etwa gleich

*Lenovo X201 Thinkpad 9 Zellen Akku*
12,1 Zoll
35W TDP Standard Arrandale Dualcore CPU (max. i7 620M offiziell bzw. i7 640M via Tuning)
Arrandale GMA HD IGP
Akkulaufzeit Idle: 10:50
Akkulaufzeit Surven via W-LAN: 5:36
kein DVD Laufwerk

*Lenovo X201s Thinkpad 9 Zellen Akku*
12,1 Zoll
25W TDP LV Arrandale Dualcore CPU (max. i7 640LM)
Arrandale GMA HD IGP
Akkulaufzeit Idle: 13:30
Akkulaufzeit Surfen via W-LAN: 6:00
kein DVD Laufwerk

*Toshiba Portégé* *R700 9 Zellen standard Akku* 
13,3 Zoll
35W TDP Standard Arrandale Dualcore CPU (max. i7 620M offiziell bzw. i7 640M via Tuning)
Arrandale GMA HD IGP
Akkulaufzeit Idle: 8:38
Akkulaufzeit Surfen via W-LAN: 6:08
Akkulaufzeit DVD: 4:40

*Acer TravelMate 8372TG 9 Zellen standard Akku*
13,3 Zoll
35W TDP Standard Arrandale Dualcore CPU (max. i5 460M offiziell bzw. i7 640M via Tuning)
GeForce 310M 512MB
Akkulaufzeit Idle: 7:34
Akkulaufzeit Surfen via W-LAN: 5:22
Akkulaufzeit DVD: 6:45

*HP EliteBook 2540p 9 Zellen Akku*
12,1 Zoll
25W TDP LV Arrandale Dualcore CPU (max. i7 640LM)
Arrandale GMA HD IGP
Akkulaufzeit Idle: ~10:30
Akkulaufzeit Surfen via W-LAN: gut 6 Stunden
Akkulaufzeit DVD: ~4:30



> Man muss auch sehen, dass die i3 und i5 Prozessoren schneller sind, aber auch mehr Strom verbrauchen letztendlich.


 
Das stimmt nicht unbedingt; sowohl die Core2 Duo als auch die iX Arrandale Dualcore Topmodelle haben eine TDP von 35W, die Quadcores haben jeweils 45W
Die sparsamsten Core 2 Duo ULV Modelle sind zwar mit 10W vs. 18W sparsamer als ihre Arrandale Äquivalente, man muss hier aber bedenken, dass bei den Arrandale CPUs große Teile des Chipsatzes und die IGP im CPU integriert sind und zur TDP beitragen; wird die IGP nicht genutzt sinkt die TDP eines Arrandale CPU sicherlich um einiges (offizielle Werte gibt es nicht, ~5W)

Dadurch sind auch die Arrandale Chipsätze mit einer TDP von 3,5W sehr viel sparsamer als die Core 2 Chipsätze, die sparsamsten Core 2 Chipsatz ohne IGP sind im Vergleich dazu der 945PM und der PM45 mit 7W TDP, der sparsamste Chipsatz mit IGP ist der 945GMS, der allerdings nur eine GMA 950 besitzt, die weit langsamer als die GMA HD IGP eines Arrandale CPU ist

Wenn man die gesamte Plattform betrachtet sind die sparsamsten Core 2 Duo (die Core 2 Solo ULV Modelle werden als Spezialfall hier nicht berücksichtigt) Varianten tatsächlich geringfügig sparsamer, der Unterschied sollte aber kaum relevant sein

Wenn eine dezitierte GraKa ins Spiel kommt oder LV CPUs bzw. CPUs mit normaler Spannung fällt der Vorteil der Core 2s komplett weg, auch die Core 2 Chipsätze mit leistungsfähigerer GMA HD 4500 IGP machen den Vorteil mit ihrer TDP von 12W zunichte


----------



## The Rock (6. November 2010)

Also als ich vorhin bei meinem MBP 13 das Netzteil rausgezogen habe, stand als berechnete Akkulaufzeit letztendlich 10 Stunden und 53 Minuten. Und nicht nur 8 Stunden. Unter Windows muss ich jetzt mal testen...

Außerdem ist die Geforce 320 M halt den anderen von dir aufgeführten Karten doch ein wenig überlegen. Das sollte man auch bedenken.

Des Weiteren sind die von dir aufgezählten Notebooks sogar noch teils um einiges teurer. Das was ich hab, hab "nur" 1062 Euro gekostet.

UND ich hab OSX dabei.  Und iLife 11. Mal kucken obs die Vollversion ist. Wäre net schlecht.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (6. November 2010)

nur mal so...
thinkpads haben ne viel bessere verarbeitung als macbooks.
zur gfk. thinkpads oder portegé oder andere sind arbeitstiere im büro.
zumindest die, die er aufgezählt hat. da wäre eine dedizierte gfk eh überflüssig.

und osx als argument zu nennen ist schon mal schwachsinnig xD
die kompabilität davoni st ja mal oberkacke.
bei una an der uni müssen so gut wie alle, die maschinenbau vertiefenund ein macbook haben, sich windoof holen und installierne, weil die anzen cad programme und so gar nicht auf mac laufen.
da gibt schon mehr programme für linux
also mac osx ist kein argument sich sowas zu holen


----------



## Superwip (6. November 2010)

> berechnete Akkulaufzeit


 
Eine sehr ungenaue und die Realität meist beschönigende Schätzung...



> Außerdem ist die Geforce 320 M halt den anderen von dir aufgeführten Karten doch ein wenig überlegen. Das sollte man auch bedenken.


 
Dafür ist bei den anderen der CPU überlegen

Sind eben alles Businessnotebooks bei denen kaum Wert auf die Grafik gelegt wird; die wenigen Multimedianotebooks in der Größenklasse, die zumindestens eine Mittelklasse GraKa besitzen sind auch weniger/kaum auf die Akkulaufzeit optimiert und erreichen weit schlechtere Werte als man sie alleine durch den zusätzlichen Verbrauch der GraKa erklären könnte

Bei vielen modernen Notebooks mit Core iX Arrandale CPU trägt die GraKa im Gegensatz zum MacBook sowieso kaum zur Akkulaufzeit bei da sie ausgeschaltet und werden können, sodass im Akkubetrieb die sparsame IGP des Arrandale übernehmen kann

Und: eine Geforce 310M mit dezitiertem VRAM ist auch nicht so weit hinten; die schlechteren Treiber tun ihr übriges- am Ende ist die 320M zwar wohl trotzdem schneller, zum Spielen sollte man aber so oder so kein MacBook kaufen und der Vorsprung der 320M ist so gering, dass man mit gutem Gewissen sagen kann, dass alles, was auf dem MacBook läuft auch auf einem Notebook mit 310M laufen sollte, gegebenenfalls mit leicht reduzierten Einstellungen



> UND ich hab OSX dabei.


 
Normale Notebooks haben Windows dabei... das ist sogar teurer

Dieses Apfel OS würde ich persönlich auch eher als Nachteil sehen


----------



## zøtac (6. November 2010)

Bevor ihr euch hier zerfleischt^^:
Ich hab mich definitiv gegen ein Macbook entschieden. Und die Grafikkarte ist mir sehr sehr sehr egal, auf dem Notebook wird höchstens mal ein Youtube Video angeschaut oder ne DVD.
Wird entweder das HP ProBook oder ein Thinkpad, momentan tendiere ich aber zum Thinkpad. 
Und ich weiß das meine Anforderungen ziemlich Speziell sind 
Aber 13" ist halt die größte Displaygröße die ich noch als "Portabel" bezeichne. Ich weiß nicht warum es 17" Notebooks gibt, da kann ich genau so gut mein Tower mit mir rumschleppen^^

Grüße


----------



## The Rock (6. November 2010)

Ok, wenn man kein Interesse an OSX hat, braucht man eh net über einen Mac nachzudenken...


----------



## foin (7. November 2010)

das hast du recht...


----------



## zøtac (7. November 2010)

Interesse an OS  X hab ich schon, sogar sehr, nur als das MBP Live gesehen hab gats mich einfach nicht vom Hocker gehaun. Würd mMn total overhypet, und der Preis is da echt zu hoch. 
Ich mein, wenn ich mir nen Thinkpad kaufe hab ich ein Stabileres Notebook und kann unterwegs ohne Probleme immer den Akku wechseln


----------



## foin (7. November 2010)

das is leider so, dass man den akku bei apple nicht wechseln kann...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

man konnte ihn wechseln ^^ in der ersten generation.
dann hat unser guter steve jobs dort eine einnahmequelle entdeckt, dass falls der akku kaputtgeht, der käufer doppelt zahlen muss. vorher konnte man sich einfach n akku bestellen, sei es direkt bei apple oder iwo bei ebay und haste nicht gesehn und selbst einsetzem.
nun muss der kunde dafürbezahlen, dass da iwelche apple heinis das notebook auseinandernehmen und den akku reinsetzen.
kosten für akku + kosten für einsetzen.

lenovos konzept:
anruf, gebrauchte komponente wird zugeschickt, benutzer baut selbst ein
oder
lenovo premium partner aufsuchen, abgeben, abholen.


----------



## foin (7. November 2010)

bei apple darf der grund aus einem anderen grund auch nicht gewechselt werden, erstmal weil die das teil einsetzten und du den akku dann bei apple bestellen musst und das sicher teurer ist, einbauen machen die sicher umsonst... bzw das zahlste dann mit, 
aber in dem akku is nen chip drin, den apple auslesen kann und wenn der kaputt ist und du sagst zu apple übernehmen sie doch die hälfte schließen den die an ihren pc an und sagen dir: tut uns leid, sie haben den akku nicht jeden monat einmal vollständig geladen und entladen 
so läuft das ;


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

tja apple halt ^^
hauptsache die bekommen ihr geld...
egal wie bedeppert die wege dahin sind....
aber es gibt ja ansheinend genug dumme, die sich iphone mit festem akku holen, macbook mit festem akku, etc...


----------



## foin (7. November 2010)

die akkus sind garnet fest, ist halt nur nen aufkleber drauf, auf dem steht, wenn dieses siegel durchbrochen wird verlieren sie die garantie 

ich bin und bleibe apple fan...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

sprich fest^^


----------



## STSLeon (7. November 2010)

Wie jeder Acer Fertigrechner mit einem Siegel verkauft wird. Ich habe in 3,5 Jahren Studium niemanden in der FH gesehen, der einen 2ten Akku dabei hat. Weder bei den Professoren / Dozenten noch bei den Studenten. Im übrigen sind die Akkus fest verbaut, weil dann anscheinend mehr Leistung aus den Dingern rauszuholen ist. Da man bei jeder Schnittstelle verliert ist das sogar nachempfindbar.


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2010)

> niemanden in der FH gesehen, der einen 2ten Akku dabei hat.


 
Weil man dafür in der Regel auch keinen braucht

Jedes dahingehend optimierte Office Notebook hält spätestens mit einem großen Akku im Officebetrieb > 3 Stunden was in der Regel zumindestens im Unialltag ausreicht

In gleichem Maß ist es im Alltag aber auch egal, ob ein Notebook mit einem Akku jetzt 4 oder 6 Stunden durchhält- und wenn man wirklich mehr braucht kann man ja immernoch zu einer Steckdose gehen

Allerdings ist der tauschbare Akku ein Killerargument gegen die Laufzeit des MacBook; wenn ein MacBook 8 Stunden hält und ein anderer Laptop in der selben Situation 6 Stunden kann man immernoch sagen, dass letzterer mit zweitem Akku 12 Stunden durchhalten würde... oder mit drittem 18 Stunden...
Bei den Thinkpads mit Ultra Bay kann man sogar das DVD Laufwerk durch einen zusätzlichen Akku ersetzen, der sich im laufenden Betrieb tauschen lässt sodass man mit genügend Zusatzakkus eine praktisch beliebige Laufzeit erreichen kann



> die akkus sind garnet fest, ist halt nur nen aufkleber drauf, auf dem steht, wenn dieses siegel durchbrochen wird verlieren sie die garantie


 
Wie fest soll er denn noch sein? Am MB angelötet wie beim I-Phone?

Fakt ist, dass er sich sicher nicht beim mobilen Betrieb mal schnell durch einen Zweitakku ersetzen lässt



> Im übrigen sind die Akkus fest verbaut, weil dann anscheinend mehr Leistung aus den Dingern rauszuholen ist.


 
Das denke ich nicht; ich vermute, das MacBook hat einen mehr oder weniger herkömmlichen 9- Zellen LiIo oder LiPoly Akku wie viele andere Notebooks auch; eventuell gibt es geringfügige Vorteile bei der Platznutzung aber die kann man eigentlich vernachlässigen; er ist ja auch nicht wesentlich kompakter als ein normaler Akku, Apple legt wohl einfach relativ viel Wert auf einen guten Akku- Apple ist hier aber nicht der einzige Hersteller



> Da man bei jeder Schnittstelle verliert ist das sogar nachempfindbar.


 
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das relevant ist


----------



## foin (7. November 2010)

also ich werde mir eins holen... ich finde die einfach nur geil ^^


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

du kannst dir ja gerne eins holen.
aber das p/l-verhältnis ist in keinster weise gerechtfertigt.


----------



## foin (7. November 2010)

doch ist es, vllt nicht das von der hardwaremäßigen leistung, aber erstmal: OSX, dann die gute verarbeitung und die lange akkulaufzeit...


----------



## zøtac (7. November 2010)

foin schrieb:


> doch ist es, vllt nicht das von der hardwaremäßigen leistung, aber erstmal: OSX, dann die gute verarbeitung und die lange akkulaufzeit...


Naja, OS X mag ja ganz gut sein, Treibt das PLV aber ins Negative. Windows ist doppelt so teuer^^
Und die Verarbeitung haut mich jetzt auch net vom hocker. Also nen Thinkpad ist besser verarbeitet und das ist Fakt, ich hab beide nebeneinander angeschaut und "untersucht".
Zumal ich beim Thinkpad einfach nen zweiten Akku mitnehmen kann. Da sieht die Akkulaufzeit des MacBooks alt aus


----------



## foin (7. November 2010)

haste mal nen link zum thinkpad?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

thinkpads sind besser verarbeitet, da aknn der steve sagen was er will. der hat doch selbst ganz im geheimen bestimmt selbst n x201 TABLET, und das gabs schon vor dem ipad.
ich hab hier grad mal geguckt. ein x201 bekomm ich in der folgenden konfiguration für 1249 euro:
intel core i5-540m mit turboboost bis 3,06 ghz
120 gb ssd
4gb ram
intel hd grafik
der rst ist eig uninteressant

für 1363 euro bei apple:
macbook pro 13:
intel core 2 duo
320 gb hdd
4 gb ram
rest ist hier auch uninteressant

welches gerät klingt da schon mal geiler?

das thinkpad hat docking anschluss, hat ne ultrabay, wo ich dann einen zweiackku reinstekcne kann oder eine weitere festplatte.
erweiterungsoptionen bei apple? ja, nur mit dem unterschied, dass dann alles fix im gerät steckt.


----------



## midnight (7. November 2010)

Ihr immer mit euren Akkus. Der im Macbook hält gut und gerne fünf Stunden beim arbeiten, das wird ja wohl reichen. Wo genau jetzt das Thinkad besser verarbeitet sein soll wüsst ich gern. Ein Metallrahmen mit Plastik drumrum, das wars dann aber auch. Übrigens kosten leistungsfähige Thinkpads mit nem zweiten Akku auch mal richtig Geld, von wegen und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Zumindest das 13er MBP sucht erstmal seinesgleichen, an die gut 1000 Euro musst du mit nem leistungsfähigen Thinkpad erstmal kommen.
Ob man OSX jetzt als Vor- oder Nachteil sieht muss wohl jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich kann mich bis heute nicht wirklich entscheiden. Es gibt halt immer etwas, wo das jeweils Andere besser ist.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

achja, was passiert wenn man ausvesehen milch, wasser etc auf ein macbook kippt? richtig, im eimer.
was passiert wenn man milch, wasser etc auf ein thinkpad kippt? richtig, nichts.
woran liegt?
die flüssigkeiten werden durch das gehäuse nach draußen geleitet.


----------



## midnight (7. November 2010)

Du machst den Kauf des Laptops davon abhängig ob du Wasser darauf kippen kannst? Also ehrlich. Und was ist, wenns dir vom Tisch fällt? Dann sind beide Laptop hin. Wenn du ultimative Stabilität suchst dann nimm ein Toughbook, die kannst du dann direkt auch als Hammer verwenden, wenn du mal einen Nagel in die Wand kloppen willst...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

ein thinkpad beim runterfallen kaputt? ich weiß ja nicht ob du thinkpad gerade mit ideapad gleichstellst, aber die thinkpads gehen nicht kaputt wenn die von einem tisch mit normalhöhe fallen.
und ja, ich möchte halt, falls ausversehn flüssigkeiten auf die tastatur kommen, dass da noch alles läuft.
deswegen hab ich auch ien thinkpad.


----------



## midnight (7. November 2010)

Das Thinkpad möchte ich sehen, das den Sturz aus sagen wir mal 1 m unbeschadet übersteht.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

nimm das x201 oder n t412. das halten die alle durch. die festplatte schaltet sich aus, da passiert gar nichts. kommen nurn paar schrammen maximal drauf


----------



## The Rock (7. November 2010)

Beim Mac kann ich Windows einfach so nebenbei installieren - bei einem normalen Notebook geht OSX erstmal nicht so ohne weiteres (legal) und eher umständlich.

Aber ich kam auf ganz anderem Weg zum Apple:

Ich wollte schon ewig was größeres als mein Samsung Netbook, weil 600 Pixel in der Höhe zu wenig sind und der Atom doch schon etwas langsam war. Die ganze Zeit dachte ich eher an sowas wie Acer Timeline X oder Asus 30 ULV Dingens. Dann durch Zufall kam ich vor ein paar Wochen auf ein Amiga Forum und war überrascht wie viele noch mit dem Amiga rummachen. Dann hab ich mal nachgesehen wie viel so Power PC Hardware kostet und da kostet ein Mainboard mal so locker 600 Euro. Da dachte ich mir, da kann man sich ja gleich einen Mac kaufen.  Und warum auch net. OSX wäre mal was anderes, gut verarbeitet sind gerade die MBP auch. Und ähnliche normale Notebooks mit ähnlicher Verarbeitung (Tastatur!) und ähnlicher Hardware kosten auch nicht so viel weniger. Klar die Acers sind überragend im PL Verhältnis, aber eben auch nur Windows... denn mich hat mehr OSX gereizt als der Mac an sich. Und nach zwei Tagen mit dem MBP ist für mich das erste Fazit, dass OSX das beste Linux ist, was es gibt.  Wenn jemand behauptet, dass Windows bei OSX klaute, sollte er sich mal die letzte Ubunto Version ansehen.  Ich kam sofort mit OSX zurecht, wenn es natürlich auch ein paar Nachteile gibt. Aber für die Nachteile ist nebenbei noch Windows drauf. *g*


----------



## midnight (7. November 2010)

Hossa, ne Platte die die Köpfe wegfährt gibts bei OSX auch, übrigens schon ne ganze Zeit lang sogar per Software, als die Platte noch keine entsprechenden Sensoren hatten, aber das nur am Rande.
Das die Thinkpads durch die Bank hässlich sind lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor - darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Aber beim Touchpad knickt das Thinkpad dann ein. Ich weiß nicht ob du du schonmal das vom Macbook benutzt hast - aber es ist ein Traum. Und jetzt komm bitte nicht mit "ich schließ ne Maus an". Wenns um mobiles Arbeiten geht, dann bitte auch WIRKLICH mobil.
Das einzig negative was mir am MBP einfällt ist das Fehlen eines Dockingports - aber nun, man kann eben nicht alles haben.


----------



## The Rock (7. November 2010)

Es gibt auch Leute die holen sich ein iPhone mit teurem Vertrag, obwohl es bessere und billigere Smartphones gibt.  Und stylischer als ein Thinkpad ist ein MBP schon. 

Als Nachteile sehe ich aber schon so einiges: 

-Nur Mini Displayport (Adaper braucht man)
-Tastatur zeigt nicht alle Sonderzeichen an 
-Klar, Akku nicht einfach so wechselbar
-Spiegeldisplay (ist aber IMO bei weitem nicht soo schlimm wie bei anderen)
-OSX ist manchmal einfach zu unübersichtlich. Aber das sind Bibliothek orientierte Systeme immer. Ich will schon gerne wissen WO meine Daten auf der Festplatte sind. Ordnersotieren ist auch nicht so die Stärke vom OS. Das Installieren von Programmen ist einfach aber unterschiedlich, so dass man sich als erfahrener User oft fragt: Was muss ich eigentlich machen? Der Anfänger würde einfach intuitiv handeln, aber es könnte ein wenig besser erklärt sein.


----------



## Ezio (7. November 2010)

The Rock schrieb:


> Beim Mac kann ich Windows einfach so nebenbei installieren - bei einem normalen Notebook geht OSX erstmal nicht so ohne weiteres (legal) und eher umständlich.
> 
> Aber ich kam auf ganz anderem Weg zum Apple:
> 
> Ich wollte schon ewig was größeres als mein Samsung Netbook, weil 600 Pixel in der Höhe zu wenig sind und der Atom doch schon etwas langsam war. Die ganze Zeit dachte ich eher an sowas wie Acer Timeline X oder Asus 30 ULV Dingens. Dann durch Zufall kam ich vor ein paar Wochen auf ein Amiga Forum und war überrascht wie viele noch mit dem Amiga rummachen. Dann hab ich mal nachgesehen wie viel so Power PC Hardware kostet und da kostet ein Mainboard mal so locker 600 Euro. Da dachte ich mir, da kann man sich ja gleich einen Mac kaufen.  Und warum auch net. OSX wäre mal was anderes, gut verarbeitet sind gerade die MBP auch. Und ähnliche normale Notebooks mit ähnlicher Verarbeitung (Tastatur!) und ähnlicher Hardware kosten auch nicht so viel weniger. Klar die Acers sind überragend im PL Verhältnis, aber eben auch nur Windows... denn mich hat mehr OSX gereizt als der Mac an sich. Und nach zwei Tagen mit dem MBP ist für mich das erste Fazit, dass OSX das beste Linux ist, was es gibt.  Wenn jemand behauptet, dass Windows bei OSX klaute, sollte er sich mal die letzte Ubunto Version ansehen.  Ich kam sofort mit OSX zurecht, wenn es natürlich auch ein paar Nachteile gibt. Aber für die Nachteile ist nebenbei noch Windows drauf. *g*



1. OS X ist keine Linux Distribution sondern basiert auf BSD.
2. Apple Hat fast ihr ganzes System von der OpenSource Community "geklaut".

Ich finde Ubuntu logischer aufgebaut und intuitiver zu bedienen (z.B. Tastenkombinationen für Arbeitsflächen) und auch stabiler. In OS X schmiert mir in einer Stunde min. 5 mal der Browser ab (egal ob Chrome, Safari oder FF). Man kann Fenster nicht maximieren und nach dem Schließen laufen Programme noch immer weiter (Sinn?). Und das schlimmste, der Benutzer wird ständig eingeschränkt. Alle Systemdateien werden versteckt und man kann vieles nur über Umwege erledigen.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

tja...bei apple gilt form over function. bei lenovo function over form. was meinst warum die richtigen businessmenschen mit nem thinkpad arbeiten und nicht mit nem macbook.
zum thema macbook touchpad. ja ich hba schon verdammt oft damit gearbeitet. und ja es ist gut. und nein, keine maus anschließen. warum ne maus, wenn ich einen trackpoint hab , wo ich die hand nict mal bewegen muss, damit sich der cursor bewegt. somit spare ich viel mehr zeit beim tippen und scrollen etc.


----------



## The Rock (7. November 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> 1. OS X ist keine Linux Distribution sondern basiert auf BSD.
> 2. Apple Hat fast ihr ganzes System von der OpenSource Community "geklaut".
> 
> Ich finde Ubuntu logischer aufgebaut und intuitiver zu bedienen (z.B. Tastenkombinationen für Arbeitsflächen) und auch stabiler. In OS X schmiert mir in einer Stunde min. 5 mal der Browser ab (egal ob Chrome, Safari oder FF). Man kann Fenster nicht maximieren und nach dem Schließen laufen Programme noch immer weiter (Sinn?). Und das schlimmste, der Benutzer wird ständig eingeschränkt. Alle Systemdateien werden versteckt und man kann vieles nur über Umwege erledigen.



1. Naja, die Bedienung in der Konsole ist schon sehr ähnlich. Nicht umsonst heißt Linux Linux. 

2. Ich dachte von BSD.  Dafür hat mans aber wesentlich besser umgesetzt als fast alle Linux Distributionen.

Das Programme nicht mit dem X beendet werden ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ein Vorteil ist, dass sie dann schneller starten, als wenn man sie ganz beendet. Und das verstecken der Systemdateien finde ich wiederum garnet so schlimm, weil als normaler User sollten mir diese egal sein. Ich will auch jede Software die ich runterlade einfach installieren können, ohne Makefile.  Und Software wie Garage Band oder iPhoto oder iMovie findet man bei Linux nicht so einfach.


----------



## The Rock (7. November 2010)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> tja...bei apple gilt form over function. bei lenovo function over form. was meinst warum die richtigen businessmenschen mit nem thinkpad arbeiten und nicht mit nem macbook.
> zum thema macbook touchpad. ja ich hba schon verdammt oft damit gearbeitet. und ja es ist gut. und nein, keine maus anschließen. warum ne maus, wenn ich einen trackpoint hab , wo ich die hand nict mal bewegen muss, damit sich der cursor bewegt. somit spare ich viel mehr zeit beim tippen und scrollen etc.



Aber ich würde mir nie ein 1000 Euro + Notebook mit Intel Onboard Grafik kaufen. Ein wenig Spaß muss man ja auch haben.  Die CPU ist doch garnet sooooooooo entscheidend. Wie viele Businessmen brauchen eine schnelle CPU? Für Word und Power Point reicht selbst ein Atom. ;D


----------



## foin (7. November 2010)

zum wasser und zum tisch... 
also bei wasser passiert meist nichts, es geht zwar in allen fällen aus, aber noch paar tagen trocknen, dazu aufschrauben... geht es dann doch meist wieder, wenn es wirklich nur nen glas oder so war... ich denke bei ner gieskanne geht auch das thinkpad nicht mehr 
zum tisch, da kommt es drauf an, wie es landet, evtl ist das gehäuse bissel kaputt oder die festplatte hin, mehr aber meist auch nicht... kommt immer drauf an. aber wenn man jetzt so nen teil für 1300€ kauft, dann wäre ich mir jedenfalls sicher, das mir soetwas nie passieren würde, ganz egal, was das teil abkann und was nicht... darauf verlasse ich mich nicht... 

ach und das thinkpad würde ich wegen der intel hd grafik nicht nehmen, die ist schon viel schächer als die von NV ... (ja ich weiß, die is auch onbord,... ) 

zur verarbeitung kann ich nichts beim thinkpad sagen, was ich aber sagen kann, bei apple ist die top! egal was jetzt bei thinkpad besser oder schlechter ist... 
zum preis sage ich: ja apple ist sehr teuer, den preis kann man mit der hardware nicht rechtfertigen, aber ich sage auch, es lohnt sich, denn verarbeitet ist es gut, die akkulaufzeit überzeugt und es OSX funktioniert halt... das ist was mir alle sagen, die apple und windows haben, apple funktioniert einfach..


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2010)

> ein thinkpad beim runterfallen kaputt?



Mein T40 ist mir mal aus ~1m Höhe heruntergefallen... ein angesteckter USB Stick brach ab



> Aber beim Touchpad knickt das Thinkpad dann ein.



Wer ein Thinkpad hat und das Touchpad verwendet dem kann man auch nichtmehr helfen; meiner Meinung nach ist der Trackpoint prinzipiell jedem Touchpad klar überlegen; wenn das nicht ausreicht sind alle besseren Thinkpads mit Multitouchscreen verfügbar; wenn es um den Mausersatz geht kommt nichts so schnell an ein Thinkpad heran, zumindestens mit Touchscreen
Das es beim MacBook nur eine Maustaste gibt ist auch spätestens im Windowsbetrieb lästig



> ...mit ähnlicher Verarbeitung (Tastatur!)...



Die Kaugummitastatur gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt zu den Stärken des MacBooks; ein Pluspunkt ist hier höchstens eventuell die Beleuchtung; es gibt vielleicht schlimmeres, aber eine Thinkpad Tastatur ist schon nochmal was anderes


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

ja du nicht, aber die die wissen was sie mit nem thinkpad haben.
schon mal n geschäftsmann gesehn, der in der bahn counterstrike oder so spielt?
was sollen die mit ner guten gfk?
schon mal riesen kalkulationen durchgeführt mit nem atom? ich glaube nicht. wenn iwelche simulationen und kalkulationen durchgeführt werdne, dann braucchst du die cpu und nicht die gpu


----------



## foin (7. November 2010)

die tastatur vom apple finde ich eig ganz gut, zumal die tasten auch gut erreichbar sind...

das mit der maustaste stimmt so nicht, wenn du rechts auf die maus draufdrückst ist das nen rechtsklich... 
(meine ich jedenfalls... )

@balckmaster: ich muss dir da recht geben, aber schonmal zug gefahren und gezählt wie viele nen MacbookPro und wie viele nen Thinkpad haben? als ich mich letztens umgesehen habe waren in dem wagen ca 8-10MBP´s... und das war der großteil, nur 2 leute hatten keins...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

wie viele davon waren geschäftsleute?
also statistiken sagen, dass die macbook user eher konsumer sind und keine business menschen.
laut umfragen haben businessmenschen überlegt sichn macbook zu holen, aber es dannd och gelassen, weil es oftmals an denpassenden softwarelösungen mangelte, die das utnernehmen verwendet


----------



## zøtac (7. November 2010)

Ok, hier fliegen ja ordentlich die fetzen^^
1) Das mit den Auswechselbaren Akkus interessiert mich schon sehr, da ich mit dem Teil mal gut 1-2 Tage unterwegs sein werde und nicht mal eben ne Steckdose zur Hand hab 
2) Such ich auch was robustes. Und wie hier gesagt wurde (und den Eindruck hat ich live vom MBP auch) hat das Macbook mal gleich ne Delle bei jeder Kleinigkeit, ein Thinkpad nicht. 
3) Zum Drölfmillionsten mal, mir ist egal was für ne Grafikkarte/IGP drin ist, die Anforderungen an die Grafik sind höchstens Youtube Videos.

Zur Verarbeitung... das MBP war Scharfkantig und an einigen stellen wirkte es nicht wie ein Solides Alu Gehäuse sondern wie dünnes Blech und bei dem Preis geht das mal gar nicht klar. Also,  meine Meinung. Und ein Thinkpad kannste im zugeklappten Zustand n paar mal vom Tisch werfen da passiert so gut wie nichts. 

Grüße


----------



## midnight (7. November 2010)

Interessante Statistik - hast du mal einen Link?
Das ultimative Business-Notebook ist das Thinkpad leider nicht mehr, die Zeiten sind wohl längst vorbei. Aber auch das Macbook ist natürlich nicht der Weisheits letzter Schluss.
Tabellenkalkulationen laufen übrigens zu 95% auf jedem noch so billigen Notebook, da reißt der i3 oder i5 dann auch nichts mehr. Word und Excel können sie wohl alle bedienen.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass zumindest das 13er MBP nicht wirklich überteuert ist. Das 13er-Segment ist nunmal teurer und natürlich zahlt man bei Apple auch einen Teil für den Namen, na und? Kauf doch mal einen Audi, da steckt fast die selbe Technik drin wie in allen Anderen des VW-Konzerns auch - kostet aber mehr.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

war zeitschrift, nicht zeitung. iwo mal auf dem campus gefunden und in der bahn gelesen.
ich gehe hier nicht von excel oder windows aus, sondern von simulationsprogrammen, die firmen einsetzen um bestimmte vorgehensweisen der firma zu simulieren

und zum thema audi vw....man nehme vw passat und audi a4.
an sich sind die in der gleichen klasse, aber die verarbeitung im a4 ist mal längen besser als im passat. du kannst jetzt auch die sportvarianten von beiden nehmen. trotzdem viel bsser.
nicht immer ist audi teurer. vw phaeton und audi a8 unterscheiden sich im preis nicht wirklcih stark, zumidnest wenn man auf extravaganzen verzichtet.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

pardon. war zeitschrift nicht inet


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2010)

Ich finde lustig, wie hier z.t. mit der besseren Grafik des MacBook für dieses argumentiert wird auf der anderen Seite aber selbst die meisten Apple FBs zugeben, dass man aufgrund von Kompatibilitätsproblemen (v.a. DirectX Spiele) vieles ganz unabhängig von der Leistung nicht oder nur unter Windows zocken kann, unter den Tisch gekehrt wird auch die Tatsache, dass die Mac Grafiktreiber tendentiell schlechter sind sodass ein und die selbe Grafikkarte unter MacOS in der Regel meist deutlich langsamer ist als unter Windows was den Vergleich erschwert und MacOS als Spieleplattform zusätzlich disqualifiziert

Ich behaupte an dieser Stelle, selbst wenn man explizit spielen will ist ein Thinkpad mit Windows und Intel GMA HD einem MacBook mit nVidia GeForce 320 unter MacOS überlegen da ganz einfach mehr Spiele unter Windows laufen, Ansprüche an die Grafik darf man so oder so nicht haben; unter Windows ist mal das eine, mal das andere vorne, abhängig davon, ob das getestete Spiel eher CPU oder GPU limitiert ist usw.; auch wenn das MacBook hier unterm Strich führt -was ich ohne umfangreiche Benchmarks aber nicht leichtfertig behaupten würde- würde ich nicht zu einem MacBook anstelle eines Thinkpads greifen, weil man mit ersterem besser Spielen kann

So groß ist der Vorsprung auch nicht; die GMA HD IGP des Arrandale ist die mit Abstand stärkste Intel IGP und die GeForce 320M ist auch nur eine IGP ohne dezitierten Speicher; Intels größte Schwäche sind hier die wesentlich schlechteren Treiber (Grafikfehler, Performanceeinbrüche, zum Teil laufen Spiele nicht oder man braucht für zwei verschiedene Spiele zwei Treiberversionen, hört sich so aber schlimmer an als es ist)

Klar sollte sein: beides sind keine Spieleplattformen; Spiele wie WoW oder CSS laufen zwar auf beiden, zumindestens mit reduzierten Einstellungen, neuere wie Crysis oder GTA:IV aber nicht; wenn man sich nur hin und wieder mal unterwegs, etwa im Zug, mit einem älteren Spiel beschäftigen möchte reichen aber beide, genauso für die Wiedergabe von Full HD Videomaterial


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

stimme da superwip voll zu.
nur eine kleine ergänzung
mit meinem edge kann ich crysis spielen, zwar nur auf low, aber spielbar. und ich bin da glaub ich nicht der einzige.
bei notebooksbilliger meinte das einer auch, dass er das spielen könnte.
dann sollte es auf den quadro karten bei t und w serie auch gehn oder nicht?


----------



## midnight (7. November 2010)

Das ungemein praktische am Macbook ist übrigens auch, das der Lüfter meist überhaupt nicht zu hören ist. Ich weiß nicht wie andere das sehen, aber ich empfinde so einen lauten Lüfter als sehr störend. Wie es sich da mit Thinkpads verhält weiß ich nicht, aber die Acer Timelines die hier bisher standen wurden irgendwann einfach nervend laut - das sollts doch nicht sein.
Was ihr alle mit der Grafik habt versteh ich nicht. Weder ein Thinkpad noch ein Macbook sind wirklich zum daddeln geeignet. Meiner Meinung nach sind Laptops überhaupt nicht zum spielen geeignet, aber nundenn.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

find mit notebookdaddeln auch nicht so das wahre. nur hat eben wer gemeint, die nv im macbook sei so geil besser als die intel hd,dass ich nur mal nebenbei anmerken wollte, dass crysis zb bei mir läuft.
aber ne gut gfk ist im notebook für mich nebensache.
zum thema lüfter kann ichs agen, dass mein modell leise ist (thinkpad edge 13)
dreht nur ab und an auf, wenn ich iwie videos konvertiere oder so. im normalen gebrauch nicht


----------



## The Rock (7. November 2010)

Klar, wenn ich Gaming und Mac meine, dann nicht unter OSX sondern unter Windows. Und da geht so einiges:

YouTube - Mass Effect 2 on MacBook Pro 13" 2010 Edition with 320M Graphics
YouTube - DiRT 2 on MacBook Pro 13" (April 2010)
YouTube - GTA IV - MacBook Pro 13" 2.26GHz on Windows 7


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2010)

Bei der W Serie auf jeden Fall, die maximalkonfigurierbare Quadro FX 880M bewegt sich immerhin auf dem Niveau einer GT 330M

Allerdings ist die W-Serie auch als mobile Workstation konzipiert und hat 15,6 Zoll (oder gar 17 Zoll)- ein Vergleich mit einem 13 Zoll MacBook wäre hier natürlich unfair

Das T410 Thinkpad ist schon eher mit dem MacBook vergleichbar hat aber auch nur maximal eine Quadro NVS 3100M 512MB (oder eben die Intel IGP) welche etwa einer G 310M entspricht

laut Notebookcheck soll damit Crysis aber prinzipiell @ min flüssig laufen

Die Quadro NVS 3100M ist vom GPU her etwas langsamer als die GeForce 320M des MacBook kann aber durch ihren dezitierten VRAM punkten wodurch beide Karten etwa gleichauf liegen


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

ja unter windows läuft das, aber immer heißt es macbook mit os x so toll. hier siehst du selbst, dass du wieder auf windows zurückgreifst, damit die gfk die intel schlägt. die nv bei os x drinne ist dann nicht wirklich viel besserals die intel


----------



## The Rock (7. November 2010)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> ja unter windows läuft das, aber immer heißt es macbook mit os x so toll. hier siehst du selbst, dass du wieder auf windows zurückgreifst, damit die gfk die intel schlägt. die nv bei os x drinne ist dann nicht wirklich viel besserals die intel


Hat auch glaube ich niemand gesagt, dass unter Mac OSX spielen so toll ist. Dafür ist es für anderes gut. Ich meine, Linux ist zum Zocken auch net so toll.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (7. November 2010)

aber manche, ka wer jetzt, haben es so dargestellt, das osx jetzt mit das killerargument sei.
wollte ich nur mal richtigstellen, dass wenn man schon so argumentiert, dann auhc windows auf macbook rauslässt


----------



## The Rock (7. November 2010)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> aber manche, ka wer jetzt, haben es so dargestellt, das osx jetzt mit das killerargument sei.
> wollte ich nur mal richtigstellen, dass wenn man schon so argumentiert, dann auhc windows auf macbook rauslässt


Naja, dann installier mal doch einfach mal so OSX auf einem normalen x beliebigen Notebook.  Es ist IMO schon ein Argument für einen Mac.


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2010)

Ich hab noch geschaut, @ min scheint Crysis durchaus auch auf einer GMA HD IGP halbwegs spielbar zu sein

GTA IV hab ich nirgendwo gefunden, nur die GMA HD 4500 mit der es aber große Treiberprobleme zu geben scheint (oh Wunder bei GTA:IV)

Wie auch immer...



The Rock schrieb:


> Naja, dann installier mal doch einfach mal so OSX auf einem normalen x beliebigen Notebook.  Es ist IMO schon ein Argument für einen Mac.


 
Installier doch mal einfach so ein OS, dass nicht von Bootcamp unterstützt wird auf einem Mac... beides geht, wenn auch nicht unbedingt einfach und problemlos; eine größere Auswahl an Betriebssystemen sollte kaum ein Argument für einen Mac sein

MacOS selbst ist nur dann ein echtes Argument für einen Mac, wenn man irgendeine Software nutzen möchte, die es nur auf dem Mac gibt und die so leistungsfressend ist, dass eine virtuelle Maschine dafür nicht ausreicht, etwa bestimmte Videoschnitt oder Bildbearbeitungsprogramme


Was ich noch sagen wollte ist, dass das Thinkpad nicht unbedingt primär als Office Gerät ausgelegt ist sondern auch bei Ingenieuren und Wissenschaftlern der verschiedensten Disziplinen sehr beliebt ist; daher kommt wohl auch die Hardwareausrichtung der Thinkpads; relativ leistungsfähig aber kaum/nicht GPU orientiert, es gibt in dem Zusammenhang ja einige Anwendungen, die leistungsfressend sind und von denen es trotzdem sinnvoll sein kann sie mobil einzusetzen, etwa diverse Simulationspogramme, Compiler, virtuelle Systeme, Emulatoren... für die in dem Bereich einzigen wesentlichen Programme, die auch GPU Leistung erfordern -CAD Programme- gibt es die W-Serie mit Workstation GPU; Interressant ist in dem Zusammenhang auch etwa, dass die Thinkpads mit Ultra Bay soweit ich weiß als einzige aktuelle Laptops noch einen paralellen und seriellen Anschluss besitzen, auf die Anschlüsse kann via Dockingstation oder Ultra Bay Adapter, der anstelle des DVD Laufwerks eingesetzt wird, zugegriffen werden- das ist für diverse technische Anwendungen v.A. im industriellen Bereich wichtig

Gegebenenfalls durch Einsparungen bei den Hardwarekomponenten (schwächerer CPU, eventuell auch weniger RAM) eignen sich Thinpads damit aber auch ideal als high-end Office Geräte, auch da kann die hochwertige Verarbeitung nicht schaden; man sollte auch den Leistungsbedarf klassischer Office Anwendungen etwa bei massivem Multitasking oder Ver- und Entschlüsseln nicht unterschätzen, auch als reines Office Gerät würde ich niemandem etwa ein Gerät mit ATOM empfehlen außer vielleicht aus Kostengründen aber die Thinkpads sind ja alle absolute High-End Geräte womit dieser Faktor allgemein vernachlässigbar sein sollte (High- End Geräte mit Atom gibts nur von Sony- das VPC-X13X5E mit Singelcore Atom für fast 1500€ und den Vaio-P für ~800€; meiner Meinung nach ein absoluter Fail)

-> der primäre Anwendungsbereich von Thinkpads erstreckt sich über fast den gesamten proffessionellen Bereich, auch für qualitätsbewusste Privatanwender sind sie natürlich interressant; sie wurden aber nie primär als klassische Multimedia/Gaming- Consumergeräte entwickelt (schade eigentlich... Lenovo könnte ja eventuell eine Thinkpad "G-Serie" [G für Gaming] herausbringen, um herauszufinde, ob sich das auszahlt können sie ja bei Eizo erfragen, die Eizo Foris Monitore dürften eine ähnliche Zielgruppe haben...)


----------



## foin (8. November 2010)

OSX ist mit sicherheit ein großes Argumet, wobei ich windoof nicht schlecht reden will, aber mac ist halt schon bissel besser... 
den intel karten trau ich nicht...


----------



## zøtac (8. November 2010)

foin schrieb:


> OSX ist mit sicherheit ein großes Argumet, wobei ich windoof nicht schlecht reden will, aber mac ist halt schon bissel besser...
> den intel karten trau ich nicht...


Für dich vielleicht, ich benutze aber keine Programme die auf Windows nicht laufen deshalb ist es eben kein großes Argument. 
Es schaut schon netter aus als Windows, aber einen Vorteil bringt es mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## foin (8. November 2010)

es gibt nicht viele programme, die auf mac laufen und auf windoof nicht und für die wenigen apple programme gibt es genausogute ablösungen


----------



## zøtac (8. November 2010)

foin schrieb:


> es gibt nicht viele programme, die auf mac laufen und auf windoof nicht und für die wenigen apple programme gibt es genausogute ablösungen


Eben. Und jetzt sag mir mal wozu ich dann OS X brauche, das läuft nur auf überteuerten Geräten und fügt einfach nur Virtuelle Wimpern in ein 08/15 OS ein...


----------



## foin (8. November 2010)

also, das dell würde ich so nehmen: Notebooks > Business > Dell Vostro 3300 N33035 silber bei notebooksbilliger.de
ich denke i3 reicht zum arbeiten und so aus...

sag mir nochmal kurz genau, was du wie viel damit machen willst, dann sieht man, ob das macbook wirklich lohnenswert ist, sag auch, was du für programme nutzt, denn da kommt beim macbook was auf dich zu, denn fürs macbook musst du immer extra software kaufen...


----------



## zøtac (8. November 2010)

Ich denk ich werds Thinkpad Edge 13 nehmen. Mit i5 und 4 Gig RAM
Aufgaben sind 80% Bildbearbeitung und 20% surfen aber nich so n bisschen effekte einfügen sondern schon was gescheides draus machen^^ 
Bilder kommen von ner DSLR (EOS 1000D) und benutzt wird Corel Draw, Adobe AfterEffects usw.


----------



## foin (8. November 2010)

ok, da ist das thinkpad mit dem leistungsstarken i5 im vorteil...

ich hab auch vor mir ne dslr zu kaufen, was kannste mir denn da empfehlen, bin anfänger, bis 800€ max... 500 oder so wäre natürlich besser. bin auch nur nen schüler ^^


----------



## zøtac (8. November 2010)

foin schrieb:


> ok, da ist das thinkpad mit dem leistungsstarken i5 im vorteil...
> 
> ich hab auch vor mir ne dslr zu kaufen, was kannste mir denn da empfehlen, bin anfänger, bis 800€ max... 500 oder so wäre natürlich besser. bin auch nur nen schüler ^^


Da solltest mal im Fotographie unterforum hier nachfragen, da bin ich nicht so der Experte. 
Ich bin mit meine EOS 1000D echt glücklich. Hab nen EF-S 55-250mm IS und nen EF-S 18-55  Objektiv, reicht atm.
Die Bildquali ist Hammer, darfst halt nicht mit Autoeinstellungen oderso fotografieren, was bei DSLR's eigentlich klar sein sollte^^


----------



## The Rock (8. November 2010)

Mit jemandem, der einen durchgestrichenen Apfel als Avatar hat über Mac OS zu Diskutieren, ist natürlich sehr sinnvoll. *g*

Mac OS ist halt besonders, weil es anders ist.  Wozu nutzen Leute Linux? Oder warum nutzen heute immer noch ein paar Leute Amiga OS? Es geht doch nicht um Kompatibiltität, sondern um den Reiz des neuen bzw. anderen. 

Btw. der integrierte 320M ist garnet so langsam wie man meinen könnte. Hier ein schöner Vergleich:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3889/apple-macbook-pro-13-as-windows7-laptop/5


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (8. November 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich denk ich werds Thinkpad Edge 13 nehmen. Mit i5 und 4 Gig RAM
> Aufgaben sind 80% Bildbearbeitung und 20% surfen aber nich so n bisschen effekte einfügen sondern schon was gescheides draus machen^^
> Bilder kommen von ner DSLR (EOS 1000D) und benutzt wird Corel Draw, Adobe AfterEffects usw.



thinkpad edge 13 mit i5? wo hast denn den gefunden.
ich hab nur welche mit max i3 380um


----------



## The Rock (9. November 2010)

Also wenns kein MBP geworden wäre, hätte ich vielleicht sowas genommen:

Acer Timeline X
Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820TG-5464G75nks (LX.PV102.290) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
Ass U30JC
ASUS U30JC-QX101V (90NXZA614N4811VL53K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder jenes hier haha 
Alienware M11x mit SU7300 CPU
Dell Alienware M11x (verschiedene Modelle) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Superwip (10. November 2010)

Dieses Gerät könnte auch interressant sein

Hardwareluxx - Lenovo mit 12,5-Zoll-Notebook IdeaPad U260

Hat aber nur einen ULV CPU, ob die Verarbeitung, vor allem bei der Tastatur mit einem richtigen Thinkpad mithalten kann ist auch fraglich, desweiteren spiegelt das Display, es gibt keinen Trackpoint und der Akku ist einerseits offensichtlich relativ fest verbaut (abschätzung durch die Fotos, Angaben dazu hab ich keine gefunden) und hat andererseits auch nur 4 Zellen, selbst Lenovo gibt nicht mehr als 4 Stunden Laufzeit an


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (10. November 2010)

also wenn das die tastur vom edge ist dann ist sie nicht allzu schlecht. die chiclet vom edge ist auch ziemlihc geil. zwar nicht os geil wie die von der t-serie, aber trotzdem.
designtechnisch auf jeden fall sehr ansprechend.
zum prozessor würd i h sagen, dass diese vollkommen ausreichend sind. da läuft alles flott, zumindest wenn man im office bereich was machen will.
photohop läuft auch einwandfrei.
ja leider fehlt dort der trackpoint.
trotzdem könnt das book für den threaderstller interessant sein, da selbst die ideapads gar nicht so übel ist.


----------

